
“Bracksies”: how Brexit could wind up not actually happening - thedoctor
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/25/12031254/no-brexit-article-50
======
arethuza
Worth noting that the Scottish First Minister has just described Scenario 1
from this article - that the Scottish Parliament could veto the Brexit:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-
politics-3663...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-
politics-36633244)

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
what the Scottish National Party really wants, as the name suggests, is an
independent Scotland inside the shelter of the EU.

Unlike the Brexit camp, Nicola Sturgeon seems seem to be calm, collected and
have a plan. Not to mention, they have a loaded gun: "You want Scotland to
stay? We'll veto the brexit". "You want us to honour your democratic wishes?
Then let Scotland go first."

------
russellallen
Aka a how to manual on how to irreversibly damage British democracy...

~~~
waqf
Well, but which do you prefer, that or irreversibly damaging British economy?

Also, Scenario 1 (or any other way that involves showing that the UK _can 't_
leave) doesn't really damage democracy, it just destroys Cameron's credibility
for making a promise he can't fulfil. The Scotland Act problem makes me think
that Scotland really will be able to stay in the EU, either by independence
from the UK or by derailing the whole process.

~~~
dingaling
Damaging an economy is reversible. Damaging democracy is unforgivable.

To all the angry young British people: you now have a choice as to the future
of the UK in Europe. Perhaps you'll become politically active and campaign to
rejoin. That's fine. But a 'remain' vote last week would have deprived you and
your children of _any_ choice for the next 40 years.

I see this as a 'Vietnam moment' for British young people, that opens their
eyes to how politics affects their lives and hopefully invigorates them to
take part.

But trying to short circuit democracy with lawyer-style technical trickery is
not the course to take.

~~~
timrichard
I find it interesting that despite all the angst, I can't imagine any
politician or party actively campaigning to rejoin. Especially on the Full
Ticket (Schengen and the Euro). Maybe that will change with future generations
of politicians as you've mentioned, but it's hard to imagine right now when
the whole project seems to lurch from crisis to crisis (economic stagnation,
youth unemployment, impoverished Southern member states, migration crises,
etc.)

~~~
rwmj
Lib Dems are campaigning on not leaving
([http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/brexit-eu-
refe...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/brexit-eu-referendum-
result-lib-dems-remain-liberal-democrats-live-policy-stay-
leave-a7103186.html)). However I'm fairly sure even they wouldn't be stupid
enough to campaign to rejoin after leaving, since that would mean joining the
Euro which no one wants.

